
Think Python 2nd Edition by Allen B. Downey - jsingleton
http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-python-2e/
======
jsingleton
LaTeX source, code examples, and exercise solutions are here:
[https://github.com/AllenDowney/ThinkPython2](https://github.com/AllenDowney/ThinkPython2)

